

Why Online Marketplaces Are Important - booyah
http://andreyfradkin.com/why-platforms-why-now

======
jusben1369
I'm excited by the prospect of Online marketplaces. I think an interesting
area of discussion though is that many of the examples you highlight around
inefficient use (garaged cars etc) are a result of wealth creation. Prior to
surplus's created via wealth creation it was not really viable to exclusively
own so many things. Thus - like fat royalty - these things almost became a
status symbol. That's why I find AirBNB so fascinating. People are willing to
share idle space in their home.

